# How to use and AptOnCD created ISO from a folder or an iso WITHOUT burning the CD



## NucleusKore (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi all
If I have an ISO made using aptoncd, how do I add it to the repository list in the package manager, if I run it from a pendrive or simply extract the ISOs contents to a folder.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2009)

For Ubuntu

1. just mount it using :


> sudo mount -o loop path_to_iso /media/cdrom0


2. Now open Synaptic and go to Setting > Repositories and check the cd rom[aptoncd********] 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/tutorials/Screenshot-SoftwareSources.png

3. Then press reload, and install the updated packages.

PS: If by chance the mounted iso is unmounted then mount it again and resume the last step you were on


Other method is to copy packages to /var/cache/apt/archives/.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 10, 2009)

I have thought of the above method and tried it but it does not work !!

When you insert an aptoncd iso it gets mounted, and following that you get a pop up window asking you if you want to start package manager. Something must be there

*Update:* Ok I sorted out the problem !!

You have to go stepwise
1. Open Synaptic first (not as you mentioned second, above)
2. Click on Settings->Repositories->Third-Party Software
3. Click on Add CD-ROM button. You will then be prompted to load the CD. Leave that dialog box as it is, don't click ok
4. Open a terminal and mount the iso using the -o loop option

For example in my case

*sudo mount -o loop /windoze/e/VBox/amd64/UbuKuXu-8.10-small-64bit-aptoncd-20090105-CD1.iso /media/cdrom/*

Where */windoze/e/VBox/amd64/UbuKuXu-8.10-small-64bit-aptoncd-20090105-CD1.iso*
is the path to the ISO
and
*/media/cdrom/*
is the mount point

5. Now go back to synaptic and click OK. The AptOnCD repository will automatically be added and the iso will be unmounted. Click close.

6. Refresh the repositories by clicking the reload button.
7. Mark packages to install
8. Apply
9. Mount ISO again as described in step 4 and the install proceeds


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2009)

mine resource for that iso was already in the list of repos. So there was the difference. Anyway i havent installed/reinstalled os for months now. Sticking with LTS only.

I just remember that i had to remount iso (i.e. 2 times mounting).


----------

